# Water storage for emergencies.



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

As I have suggested before, the big 55 gallon heavy plastic containers for water treatment chemicals work well. I have 450 gallons stored. Rinsed first, then filled, and had a friend with testing equipment checked them for unacceptable levels. All were way below the non-acceptable readings. I find and buy the 5 gallon plastic jugs for the water coolers in offices, and rinse with clorox, then fill to within about four to five inches of the top, put cling wrap over the opening then the top down tight even if I have to tape it. Vinegar bottles, just rinse and fill doing the same with the top, clorox bottles the same, but I prefer not to use the scented clorox. NEW WATER SAVING CONTAINER IDEA: Next item that I just started saving is one I did not think of until recently. Probably others already have. Mouth wash plastic bottles, just rinse, cling warp the top and screw the original top down. I let them sit out for two months and no water evaporation. These store really easy and give a canteen like amount of water. Just for thoughts. Water is life and the more you can store the better off you are.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

just curious why you wouldn't fill them right up, less space for airborne bacteria


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> just curious why you wouldn't fill them right up, less space for airborne bacteria


My thoughts are of the storage area and if it freezes. Even in a heated house, if the electricity or heating goes off for any reason, and you were not there for a while and it was really cold out, I wanted room for the water to expand. As far as bacteria growth goes, if you just rinse the bottle out once there should be enough residual clorox, mouth wash, vinegar, etc., to eliminate anything bactierial that was in the bottle before. After I put the cling warp over the lid then seal it with the screw down cap I tilt the bottle to get the cling wrap wet too. Just my thoughts.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

popcorn590 said:


> if it freezes. I wanted room for the water to expand.


That only works for straight containers, like a barrel. The neck will always freeze first on a 5 gallon water cooler bottle. If the whole thing freezes (water freezes top down) it'll blow the bottom out every time.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you, so far I only put the water up the the start of the curve in, not above it. I believe there is a line around the bottle and that is where I have stopped filling them. Is that okay
Thanks Ned


----------



## ReadyMadeWater (May 3, 2012)

How often do you rotate, or does this alleviate that problem?


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

If you prep the water with a purifier and do not open it you should never have to rotate it. We keep all ours in teh root cellar or the basement for emergency only. They are purified (city water helps with that) and our own purification of clorox, (fresh, because clorox degrades in half each year), pour in the water, leaving an expations area in case it ever freezes, then seal the tops. No reason to rotate. The sealing with ceranwrap then the screw on lid helps them stay air tight and stop evaperation to a minimal amount. Just my thoughts on this.


----------

